# want to install a cabinet fan



## Bodhisatwa (May 2, 2012)

Hi!!  my cpu configuration is --

amd athlon x2 260 3.2 ghz proceesor
4gb starlite ddr3 1333mhz ram
gigabyte 78lmts2p motherboard
xfx amd radeon hd 6670 1gb ddr5
wd caviar blue 500gb
iball lpe223-400 smps
lg l1515s tft monitor
frontech nimbus cabinet

I want to install a cabinet fan for cooling purpose..
My budget is around rs.200-250(max)

Pls suggest me a good cabinet fan which would fit into my cabinet..

also if anyone can tell me how can i install the fan in my cabinet,i would be very helpful to me..
Thanks in advance


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 2, 2012)

please post a pic of your cabinet in order of FRONT,SIDE,BACK. i think it has only provision for 1 rear exhaust of 80mm. Still need the pics.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 2, 2012)

Here are the pics..


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2012)

won't support anything bigger than 90mm. Cooler Master 90 CFM LED Cooler. try to find a set of 3-4 NON-LED or so 90mm fan. will cost around 600.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2012)

^^ Buddy the link you have mentioned is for 120mm which won't fit on Op's cabby.

@ OP -90nm fans are hard to get and pricey too - so you better get 80nm non LED fan - Aerocool Ball Bearing 80mm fans will cost you Rs. 150 each.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 3, 2012)

How many fans can i fit?
can i get a led fan within rs. 250?

pls tell me how can i install them..


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 3, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> Here are the pics..



Looking at the pics, I guess you can install 3 fans...two on the rear, and one on side..

I would suggest hook up a 80mm on the rear as an exhaust...or even two...and add one to side as intake...

rear case fan is more important..even if you dont put the side fan, it should be fine..

A good fan including the one mentioned by SAM, will cost you atleast 500 bucks..
you could look for cheaper ones if you wish BUT IT IS NOT RECOMENDED..


----------



## koolent (May 3, 2012)

Side intake is necessary. I would recommend getting 3 fans, measure the fan slots by yourself.

Get 3 and install like this -Priority Wise--

1- Rear Exhaust
2- Side intake
3- Front Intake (If availible)
4- Second rear exhaust


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 3, 2012)

okay..i will follow that priority chart..btw can anyone suggest 8omm led fans within rs.250?


----------



## koolent (May 3, 2012)

There will be many options, go to your nearest dealer. Get a good fan, if your luck permits, you might get it from a good brand, otherwise, get a quality looking fan , no matter the company, and if you get a silent one... ..

I doubt on LED..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 3, 2012)

i will check in the shops today..


----------



## koolent (May 3, 2012)

Best of luck


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Buddy the link you have mentioned is for 120mm which won't fit on Op's cabby.



ah, mistook that 90CFM for diameter 

@OP, LED fan of 80mm: Cooler Master BC 80 mm Red LED Fan


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 3, 2012)

guys..went to the shop..the shopkeeper said that he is not getting any 80mm case fan..one 12omm case fan is available but it costs rs.700!!..he will keep me informed if he gets anything..

whats funny is that, he cant even get the corsair cx430 v2 ...he said that ,he has zebronics etc 400w psu costing around rs.500 and an umax 600w psu costing rs.1000!..
What can i do now??


----------



## koolent (May 3, 2012)

Please don't buy from him... Order online.. I also have a retailer here who is like this.. Crap dealers..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 3, 2012)

i dont have online account..to say,i dont have proper net connection also..
just now send the link of flipkart to the shopkeeper..he is surprised..he will search(as he said) ..


----------



## koolent (May 3, 2012)

Try any other shopkeeper.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 3, 2012)

its the best in the city..but will check..


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 3, 2012)

Yeah do check for other shops if possible...or else flipkart is the way to go...550 bucks or so for a Coolermaster led case fan 120mm..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 3, 2012)

Cooler Master BC 80 mm Red LED Fan--suggested by sam, is perfect in my price range..but i cant buy online..have to buy from shop..


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

^^ if you are buying from shop try MD computers.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 4, 2012)

md computers is in kolkata?case fans are available there?
if yes, i will tell my shopkeeper to search there..

CABINET FAN

in the above link,
are the first two case fans, led fans??


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 4, 2012)

^^ I don't think that they are LED fans.
The ones which say - COOLER MASTER FAN 120MM BLUE etc. are LED fans.


----------



## koolent (May 4, 2012)

Bro, go for this Cooler Master BC 80 mm Red LED Fan


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> md computers is in kolkata?case fans are available there?
> if yes, i will tell my shopkeeper to search there..
> 
> CABINET FAN
> ...



They don't update the website frequently but they did sell many types of fans - I've bought most f my cabby fans from there but 80mm LED fans are hard to find in local stores but you will be able to find non LED 80mm fans at Rs. 150 / piece easily though.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 5, 2012)

the fans worth 150 each can be found in md computers?
80mm led fans can be found there?


----------



## koolent (May 5, 2012)

See, if you don't want LED (recommended by me unlessyou have a reat case) then you can get non LED anywhere...

Just go to any shop and ask for non LED fan 80mm.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 5, 2012)

I want led fan. 
Thanks guys for all your help..will see what i can do about buying the fan


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 5, 2012)

Bodhi, u live in baharampur.if u can come down to kolkata by train(Darjeeling mail)starting in night and reach Sealdah by morning i wiill personally help u in getting the the FAN.


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> the fans worth 150 each can be found in md computers?
> 80mm led fans can be found there?



can't say for sure .. I bought my first 80mm LED fan from there back in 2008- after that I was not able to find anymore LED fans in any local shops - for 80mm LED fans flipkart is the only option right now.



koolent said:


> See, if you don't want LED (recommended by me unlessyou have a reat case) then you can get non LED anywhere...
> 
> Just go to any shop and ask for non LED fan 80mm.



yep, there's lots of 80mm fans available from desi brands starting from only Rs. 40 and most of their quality is also OK.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 6, 2012)

Avichandana--thanks a lot for your nice proposal..but its nt posble fr me to go to kolkata now.. 
i am planing to buy them through a frnd who lives in kol..
topgear--80mm case fans at rs.40?!wow :-O.where can i find those in kol?waranty?performance?
I also have a ques to you guys--in my mobo i saw there is only 1 port saying "sys fan" with 3 pins..so can i connect d fan there?if i want to install more fans then?wil i need any cnvrtr??

Avichandana--thanks a lot for your nice proposal..but its nt posble fr me to go to kolkata now.. 
i am planing to buy them through a frnd who lives in kol..
topgear--80mm case fans at rs.40?!wow :-O.where can i find those in kol?waranty?performance?
I also have a ques to you guys--in my mobo i saw there is only 1 port saying "sys fan" with 3 pins..so can i connect d fan there?if i want to install more fans then?wil i need any cnvrtr??


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 6, 2012)

tell  your frnd to contact MD COMPUTERS, A guy called Palash Kundu will help him contact no is 8697733560. You can tell him my name. Also tell him to visit VEDANT contact no is 9831233543. Open up the manuals of ur motherboard and locate where are the fan connections. Also With each fan u will  get a Molex to fan connector with the fan while buying.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 6, 2012)

Molex cnctr has 3pin?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 6, 2012)

no You have to use adapter which is usually provided with fan.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 6, 2012)

Okay..


----------



## koolent (May 6, 2012)

bt I doubt you will get Connector with a Rs. 40 fan ..

If the fan has a small connector with 3-Pins, fix it to your motherboard.

If you fan has a big connector and 4-  Pins(Molex) Connect it to the similar Male cables from your PSU ...


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 6, 2012)

Okay..thanks..if i face any problem,wil ask


----------



## koolent (May 6, 2012)

Tip: befor going to the shop, have a look at the PSU Cables.. If there is a 4-Pin connector availible.. Just take a look..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 6, 2012)

Thanks fr d tip..wil check


----------



## koolent (May 6, 2012)

and happy buying


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 6, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2012)

@ *OP* - 40 bucks 80mm fan has no warranty.

@ *koolent* - those cheap 80mm fans cmes with 4 pin molex cnnector only - so no need for any kind of converter connector.


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

@topgear- Ya, I know, i remember I ripped of the wire to connect it to my motherboard . But I was just reccomending for him, if he buys a good fan then..

I was just warning him, just in case..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 7, 2012)

In the psu cables,there is one smal 4pin cable..al otherst are biger lyk d hdd conector..can i cnect d fan there?
Also cn i cnect my floppy drv there?


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 7, 2012)

^ OMG u still use floppies or what?

what is  ur PSU?


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 7, 2012)

I have a floppy drive..bought it 6years back!it is there inside d caby bt unused..
Iball lpe223-400 psu..


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 7, 2012)

that PSU is a black listed  one , very very dangerous to run your a GPU on that. Do u know what is THE ampere on 12v rail of that PSU?

chk *THIS* & *THIS* & *THIS*

u r requested to GO THROUGH IT THOROUGHLY and revert.

your psu has :

+12V its written as 17A and under the -12V its 0.8A which is not enough for handling your GPU as well as other componenets.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2012)

@ *Bodhisatwa* - no you can't connect a fan on the small 4 pin floppy drive power connector - and floppy drives are vanished now from most places and what's the use of 1.44M floppy disc unless you have an ages old rig or using it for some other pc related diagnostic work - make your life happy with a USB Flash drive.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 8, 2012)

I had it..unused..no problem..so where should i cnect d fan then?


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 8, 2012)

u can attach the fan in molex connectors.  qn is how many molex connectors u have in spare?


----------



## koolent (May 8, 2012)

I just purchased a fan with Molex connector and connected it to the Motherboard connector as I had no molex connector from my PSU, so I had to do it and to fan runs without any problems. Its just great


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 8, 2012)

How does a molex cnctr look like?
So i can conect d fan to that "sys fan" mobo port?


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 8, 2012)

yes you can connect one fan to that sys fan connector. Just do a little  Image Googling  and you will understand what molex is.


----------



## koolent (May 8, 2012)

u just need 2 loose wires for connection *2 loose wires.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 8, 2012)

What do you mean koolent?


----------



## koolent (May 8, 2012)

Get two loose wires and plug them so, the black wire Is at the extreme right end of the Sys-Fan connector and the red one at the middle pin.

Make loops and then use a flat screw driver to put those wire loops in the port, then apply some m-seal to secure them, use red packaged M-Seal, its not that hard, now use these two wires and connect the extreme right wire to where the black wire is in the female molex and the red wire respectively. Now secure this connection too with M-Seal and you are good to go ..

If any problems occour, feel free to post.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 8, 2012)

Omg!:-O..cant i just conect d fan's plug to the sys fan port and run d fan?


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 8, 2012)

Koolent is not talking of SYS FAN PORT of your mobo where u can easily attach a fan. He is trying to convey the way u can attach another fan in the molex connector with the help of his method. Am i right Koolent?


----------



## koolent (May 9, 2012)

No no,, .. I am trying to tell how you can attach a molex fan to the SYS_Fan port..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 9, 2012)

So the fan wont come with a conectr which would directly fit into the sys fan port?


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2012)

a 80/120mmmm can have :

1. Only one small 3 pin connector.
2. Only one 4 pin molex connector.
3. One 3 pin + 2 pin molex combo connector.
4. One small 3 pin connector and small 3 pin to molex converter cable.

koolent's method is applicable for Type 1 and if your mobo don't has any emty sys_fan connector ( or any other 3 pin fan connector header ) or else you don't need to worry too much about fan connectors.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 9, 2012)

So difrnt fan models have difrnt types of cables with them?..which 1 should i buy?


----------



## koolent (May 9, 2012)

U didn't get my post.. What I have exactly done is I have made a 3-Pin to 4-Pin coverter, free of cost.

And generally branded fans have tose connectors and cables. But if you what a 4-Pin molex fan, opt for the Rs.70 one, it has a male and a female molex connector installed..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 9, 2012)

I want to buy led one at around rs200..


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2012)

^^ then flipkart is the only option you have.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 10, 2012)

My frnd is in kolkata..he may buy it for me. .how is flipkart's service? after how many days will it be delivered? warranty card is given?
if yes,i will do so. . 
those led fans will have which type of connector??


----------



## koolent (May 10, 2012)

Flipkart has the best service. .. Go for it.

For around Rs. 200, you will get a good branded fan with 3-Pin connector and a 3-Pin to 4-Pin converter..

You will have no problem installing the fan..

Just connect the 3-Pin connector to your motherboard connector or use the 3-Pin to 4-Pin converter (bundled) to connect it to the matching MOLEX cable from your PSU 

Hope this helps ..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys. .great help. . .wil post if i face any problem after buying. . .:->


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> My frnd is in kolkata..he may buy it for me. .how is flipkart's service? after how many days will it be delivered? warranty card is given?
> if yes,i will do so. .
> those led fans will have which type of connector??



service is great - you'll get proper bill and the delivery time is usually 2 days max.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 11, 2012)

Thanks topgear


----------



## koolent (May 11, 2012)

We will be happy to help you again when you want bro..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 11, 2012)

))

Need urgent help guys--i planned to get d fan through my frnd who lives in kolkata. .he went to the market today. .but he cant find any 80mm led fan. .he found only  zebronics 60mm blue led fan @rs.225. . .
how is it?? wil it work with my system in that sys fan port??
my frnd doesnt know anythng more about d fan. . .

another query--my frnd's bro lives in my neighbourhood. .he is in my frnds house now. . .i wil get the fan through him. .he wil return to my city on monday. .  
my frnd can order the coler mastr led 80mm @rs.193 frm flipkart. ..but he wil nt get it by monday as sunday flipkart is closed . .

so finally what should i do guys??


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2012)

I think a 60mm fan won't fit on the cabby's 80mm mounting holes and a 60mm fan is too tiny to circulate air properly inside of the cabby - so you better order a 80mm fan from flipkart.

If your friend's bro can't bring the fan with him tell your friend to receive the fan and tell him to send it to you using a courier service.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 12, 2012)

Are you sure that my caby has 80mm fan holes??

If it has,i wil go for flipkart. ..that cm 80mm led is good??  Wil fit in the sys fan port? which colour to buy-red or white?

Blue and red is out of stock. .only white is available. .


----------



## koolent (May 12, 2012)

See, you can go for the white one. It will look p pretty nice. And it must fit in your cabinet. If it doesn't, I can help you.. And yup these types of fans come with a three pin connector only so, it will be perfect for you..

I think you should opt for 90mm fans as the will definetly fit in your cabinet and will give better performance..*www.flipkart.com/m/cooler-master-9...ew--&ref=96970865-c63b-4668-afe7-00516dec2c88

This is a little expensive but worth.. 

Fit it as the back exhaust and you will be great..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 12, 2012)

Yes,it has 3pin conectr. .wil use it as rear exhaust. .but if it does not fit into my caby then?
pls take a look at my caby pics given in 1st page. .
i need to be sure. .my frnd wil order today soon,  . .

i measured the fan holes in my caby with a scale. . it measures 7.6cm i.e 76mm(rear),. .and 79mm (side). .


----------



## koolent (May 12, 2012)

Thats why you might need 90mm. Do one thing, measure your fan slot using a scale fom bottom to top. If its 8cm, order 80mm if the slot is 9cm then order 90mm here - *www.flipkart.com/m/cooler-master-9...ew--&ref=96970865-c63b-4668-afe7-00516dec2c88


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 12, 2012)

Measured---Written In the above post..


----------



## koolent (May 12, 2012)

Thats not the correct one.. Let me explain..

Take the slot as a square and you have to measure one of its sides bro.. Not the hypotenues..


*Say, From top right screw slot to bottom right screw slot..*

So,measure from top to bottom..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 12, 2012)

I measured frm top to bottom only. . .


----------



## koolent (May 12, 2012)

Can 't be.. From the bottom screw slot to thr top screw slot  the minimum distance must be 80 cm.. You sure that you measured from screw to screw ? Please do one more time..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 12, 2012)

Measured with a plastic scale now--Frm lowest part of bottm screw port to topmst part of upper screw port. . .--rear Slot is 78mm and side slot is 80mm. . .i think the fan wil fit. .is nt it?


----------



## koolent (May 12, 2012)

Time to buy the 80mm.. In the mean time get fevi kwik and fevicol ready, you might need to do what I did.. That will not affect performance.. Tell your frienf to  get the 80mm one..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 12, 2012)

It wil fit in the 78mm port?
what to do wid fvicol?


----------



## koolent (May 12, 2012)

I bought an 80mm fan.. When I tried to fit it, damn I couldn't, this was smaller, so I took fevikwik and fevicol and applied it onto the four sides, stuck it to the case and bravo, it stuck in merely 2 mins. It does not effect the performance and sticks like great..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 12, 2012)

The sticking of the fan becomes parmanent :-O


----------



## koolent (May 12, 2012)

^ NO.. If you apply some more force, it will easily come out..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 12, 2012)

Okay :->

Okay . . .


----------



## koolent (May 12, 2012)

Tell me when you receive it


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 12, 2012)

Sure. .


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2012)

Sticking a fan using glue with the cabby is not a very good idea and most of the cabinets have proper holes for mounting a 80mm fan easily - so use 4 screws instead of some glue for safety purpose.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 13, 2012)

If it doesnt fit properly in the holes,then?


----------



## koolent (May 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> Sticking a fan using glue with the cabby is not a very good idea and most of the cabinets have proper holes for mounting a 80mm fan easily - so use 4 screws instead of some glue for safety purpose.



I am talking about if his fan doesn't fit into the mounts provided.. I am not saying that his fan is bound to not fit, it will fit if his holes are 80mm..  Topgear, you are totally right that it is never recommended to stick the fan to the case but what can be done in this kind of cases..

@OP: First try to set the fans aligned with the screw mounts.. To see if its the correct size..


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2012)

from the pics OP has posted I'm sure that a 80mm fan will fit on his cabby and if a fan does not fit for some issue it's better to use zip ties / thin cable ties ( comes with HW components mostly to tie the cables neatly ) to hold the fan firmly with the cabby.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 14, 2012)

Please post a pic of zip ties


----------



## koolent (May 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> from the pics OP has posted I'm sure that a 80mm fan will fit on his cabby and if a fan does not fit for some issue it's better to use zip ties / thin cable ties ( comes with HW components mostly to tie the cables neatly ) to hold the fan firmly with the cabby.



Yup installing zip ties os a good idea, the reason I didn't do this, it looks a bit  messy.. BTW I too think that your measurement is wrong.. It must be 80mm. There is no size lile 76mm..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 14, 2012)

Then its okay. . .btw how are craftsman case fans?


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2012)

^^ never heard of that brand.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 15, 2012)

Thought so..


----------



## ico (May 15, 2012)

All right. This thread has run its course for a mere 80 mm cabinet fan.

I'm closing it. If the OP has more "definite" questions, start off with a new thread.


----------

